# Sternguard Tactics



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sternguard veterans are a must in all my list as they are nearly perfect a killing infantry and if equipped well can even take out a take put to warn you they are no cheap point investment. First off im going to talk about what makes them so unique, there ammo. They have 4 types of special ammo: Dragonfire bolts, Hellfire Rounds, Karaken bolts, Vengeance rounds. Dragon Fire bolts are perfect for dispatching light infantry such as tyranid broods the thing that makes them so special is that it ignores cover so that those pesky termagant and hormaguant broods are going to take loads of casualitys before they reach there destination. Next is the Hellfire rounds I love these rounds for takeing out stuff like orks as they wound everything on a 2+ so even those pesky high toughness creatures cant do anything against your bolters. My favorite round the Kraken Bolts are what I call Fire warrior killers as they are AP4 and that means they get no armor save and on top of this they have a 30″ range so thats the same as there pulse rifles. The last but not least is the vengeance rounds as any power armor armys are going to take a blow but becareful as they have the get hot rule so you can accidently hurt yourself if you get a bad roll. The last thing is the choice of combi weapons you get most people go with the melta so the sternguard can do anything from taking out heavy infantry to blowing up a bane blade.

This is my take on them if you have any suggestions please comment.


----------



## steelwraith (May 12, 2009)

play blood angels , put em in a stormraven for ultra fast deployment and then add a preist for that lovely feel no pain , combi melta and plasma load outs and then watch these guys shredd stuff  fnp+vengence rnds = unhappy enemy


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I prefer loading out my Sternguard 6 strong in a TLL razorback and armed with as many combi-plasmas as possible.

They are sooo sweet at killing off infantry/terminators/monstrous creatures.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

They are also awesome at killing walls of nonsensical text.


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

they are sweet sweet killers but their points are pretty extravegant! that said bitta combi plasma/melta and they truly are the bussiness. i plated as ork against a 10 man unit with Cantor in a drop pod. came into play during 3rd turn. i could have cried through ork blood


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Go with combimeltas. Fuck plasma.

Plus it's an awesome way to fit two Heavy Flamers into a Rhino.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

They really arent that effective against hordes. how many are you going to have in a list? Woop-dee-doo those guants get no cover, those 6 casulties really dont bother them anyways. They only way I see them being effective is vengeance and hellfire rounds.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I find that the dragonfire bolts are useful for units that rely on cover saves such as pathfinders.`


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah. It's a bunch of silver bullet rounds. Wounding on a 2+ makes them rapid fire sniper weapons... that actually work. Ignoring cover is for things with stealth, that one unit that keeps going to ground, etc. Heck, it'd be great against a bunch of Tellion-buffed scouts hiding in some bolstered resources or anything else of the like.

Plus the special weapons and combi's loadouts are a-freaking-mazing. Yeah, some of the options are terribad - combi's would have been actually worth it if they could fire the magic bullets - but combimeltas, lascannons and heavy flamers are all awesome.


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

Wounding on a 2+ makes them rapid fire sniper weapons... that actually work. 

- combi's would have been actually worth it if they could fire the magic bullets - 
.[/quote]

first, hell they do a good job on that, i still reckon 4+ sniper is a swizz but anyway! they can fire special ammo in combi's. its only storm bolters that don't.

in terms of anti horde, think Ork. 2+ wound followed by 6+ save. sounds good. 4 have to be killed to break even. 4x(6/5)x(6/5)x(3/2)=8.64 ~ 9 shots to break even. so assuminh they survive the whole battle and shoot every turn then 3 turns must be rapid firing. no chance! 

that being said the warboss would suffer 2.8 wounds (in eavy armor) from just 5 rapid firing men, and that could be a game changer.

i always find it ironic that its easier to bring down a wraith lord than it is 3 marines


----------



## Grinnsira (Jan 5, 2010)

I wish the special ammo worked in storm bolters. That would be so awesome


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Caliban said:


> Wounding on a 2+ makes them rapid fire sniper weapons... that actually work.
> 
> - combi's would have been actually worth it if they could fire the magic bullets -
> .


first, hell they do a good job on that, i still reckon 4+ sniper is a swizz but anyway! they can fire special ammo in combi's. its only storm bolters that don't.

in terms of anti horde, think Ork. 2+ wound followed by 6+ save. sounds good. 4 have to be killed to break even. 4x(6/5)x(6/5)x(3/2)=8.64 ~ 9 shots to break even. so assuminh they survive the whole battle and shoot every turn then 3 turns must be rapid firing. no chance! 

that being said the warboss would suffer 2.8 wounds (in eavy armor) from just 5 rapid firing men, and that could be a game changer.

i always find it ironic that its easier to bring down a wraith lord than it is 3 marines[/QUOTE]

Ack, not combi's, stormbolters. Mybad.

In any case, orks are a decent example, but even mopping up tyranid MCs has it's place. Yeah, they've got a nice save. You'll still drop 4+ wounds into the damned thing. Yes, that's at rapid fire, but that plus some


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Caliban said:


> Wounding on a 2+ makes them rapid fire sniper weapons... that actually work.
> 
> - combi's would have been actually worth it if they could fire the magic bullets -
> .


first, hell they do a good job on that, i still reckon 4+ sniper is a swizz but anyway! they can fire special ammo in combi's. its only storm bolters that don't.

in terms of anti horde, think Ork. 2+ wound followed by 6+ save. sounds good. 4 have to be killed to break even. 4x(6/5)x(6/5)x(3/2)=8.64 ~ 9 shots to break even. so assuminh they survive the whole battle and shoot every turn then 3 turns must be rapid firing. no chance! 

that being said the warboss would suffer 2.8 wounds (in eavy armor) from just 5 rapid firing men, and that could be a game changer.

i always find it ironic that its easier to bring down a wraith lord than it is 3 marines[/QUOTE]

Ack, not combi's, stormbolters. Mybad.

In any case, orks are a decent example, but even mopping up tyranid MCs has it's place. Yeah, they've got a nice save. You'll still drop 4+ wounds into the damned thing. Yes, that's at rapid fire, but that plus some spare firepower will work wonders.


----------

